# Fantasy Under Five! Here are our recommendations:



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Okay, Kindlefriends, *authors and readers*:

It's Christmas, and a million new Kindlers are born today!

I've already seen threads on Amazon asking for recommendations, specifically in fantasy.
They want inexpensive, though, so let's limit the recs on this thread to 'fantasy less than five'

List your books, or ones you have tried and recommend, and help these new kindle owners discover the wealth of inexpensive (but quality) fantasy available! Maybe someone else will start a similar thread for mystery, scifi, horror, etc.--

Let's get recommendations out there in a consolidated form. *Please, authors*, no excerpts, reviews, or lengthy descriptions--links are best. Let them play with their Kindles and discover how wonderful you all are. You might narrow down to 'epic fantasy' or 'urban fantasy' or...


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Three that would be hard to go wrong with:


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks! And a couple more...

Wysard

and

Lord Brother

Both finely creafter epic fantasy from Carolyn Kephart

Only 1.59 each!


----------



## Christopher L. Hughes (Sep 12, 2009)

Grinzleville! - A Fantasy Adventure! - Volume One - The Grulling's Adventure now available, Volume Two - Return of the Magic to be out in April! -- $3.99 for Kindle -- $11.99 for DTB!


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

A 3 book set priced at $9.99 (I think that qualifies for the spirit of the thread  ):



Excellent fantasy with a dark protagonist.


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

And, from one of our resident authors, Frank Tuttle:

Dead Man's Rain - $2.80

The Mister Trophy - $2.00

Hold the Dark - $3.60

The Cadaver Client: The Markhat Files, Book 4 - $2.80

Wistril Compleat - $0.99

Mallara and Burn: On the Road - $0.99


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

The price qualifies, but don't you dare download my book (xenolith), because:

1) It's not offered on Kindle (directly)
2) It's not quite epic or urban or even fantastic enough for any true fantasy aficionado
3) It doesn't hold a candle to the other offerings mentioned in this thread

Why am I even mentioning it? Too much holiday wine, perhaps.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't know much in the way of fantasy...since archer's wonderful books are already listed. If paranormal can fall around fantasy then I can list my one title:

Celtic Evil: A Fitzgerald Brother Novel: Roarke







-$1.00

Also two delightful (going by samples here) books by Linda Welch and her Whisperings series:

Along Came a Demon







- $.99

The Demon Hunters







- $1.29


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I have an urban fantasy series. Each book is .99


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

THAT'S the Spirit! 

Keep 'em Coming.

I'll add Kevis Hendrickson's 'The Legend of Witch Bane'--a children's/YA fantasy that has appeal to adult readers, especially those who like classic fairy tales. Price qualifies it, though, like all the others mentioned, it's worth more!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.webscription.net/p-448-vlad-tapes.aspx

I'd recommend Fred Saberhagen's Dracula series (despite the vampire, these are more of an adventure story involving vampires as heroes and villains, so I'd classify it as fantasy rather than horror). Only one novel of the series is available from Amazon for Kindle (and doesn't meet the price criteria for this thread), but the above two-novel deal is a steal for $4.00 from Baen Books. You can either transfer it to your Kindle by USB or have it emailed for a small fee. The two novels were originally published separately as "An Old Friend of the Family" and "Thorn". Both are great!









(the above is an image only, not a link--Use the link at the top of the post).

From the same source, I'd recommend Harry Turtledove's "The Case of the Toxic Spell Dump". This is a novel about an inspector for a fantasy world's equivalent of the Environmental Protection Agency. Barely squeaks into this deal at $5.00. Get it by USB or email, same deal as above.

http://www.webscription.net/p-59-the-case-of-the-toxic-spell-dump.aspx










Finally, for one that is actually available from Amazon, I'd recommend "The Voyages of Doctor Doolittle" by Hugh Lofting. A classic, written for younger readers but still enjoyable by adults. Since it has talking, intelligent animals in it, I'd say that qualifies as fantasy, even though there are no elves or dwarves! This one is free, by the way!


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello everyone! *The Legend of Oescienne* is still listed for $1.00. Now's the time to take advantage! 
http://www.amazon.com/Legend-Oescienne-Finding-ebook/dp/B002J9HMQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1261804852&sr=8-1

_A human girl, the only one of her kind . . . 
A Tanaan dragon, sworn to keep her safe . . . 
And a destiny that will make them both the greatest legends of their time._

A Y.A. fantasy perfect for the dragon enthusiast in your life and those looking for a strong female protagonist. Though mostly suitable for young adults, 6th grade and up, this book is appropriate for avid readers of all ages. Enjoy!

-J.E.Johnson


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Many of these links went to the DTB versions.  For those that don't get fixed, new kindle owners can find the kindle version by clicking in the title inside the kindle book square on the left side of the screen, just below the cover picture.  

I put a few on my wish list to get with my next gift card.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Here is a big pile of Orcish goodness for $1.


----------



## TeresaMcCullough (Jul 21, 2009)

My book is The Enhancer







and it is $0.99.

Thank you Archer for starting this thread.

Teresa


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Ooh! Yummy! Orc-ishness for a dollar. I'm in.

I have The Enhancer...it's gettin' to the top of the TBR list! Looking forward to it.


----------



## FiveStarAuthor (Aug 9, 2009)

A medieval fantasy epic for all ages - (and it's only $.99):

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000ZYF3MQ


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Okay guys, I unfortunately can't purchase any of your wonderful books for the low price because I don't have a Kindle .  BUT I did go through and click on all the tags for them on their respective amazon pages.  Hope this helps!
-Jenna


----------



## Putnam (Dec 26, 2009)

Not sure how to set up post with pictures. Here are the links to my Novel, Destiny's Warriors. I'd appreciate a little guidance as to how to correspond with pictures, links and profile info. Thanks.

Amazon http://www.amazon.com/Destinys-Warriors-ebook/dp/B001AZZ4DW/ 
YouTube book trailer http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmaCiIz7Cw8

The first in a series of ten novels, Destiny's Warriors is about an unlikely time traveler, Ferrin Collins, archaeologist and professor living in modern-day Belfast. Dreaming as always he awakes in ancient Ireland! 
Ferrin meets a Druid called Wolf and during their time together, Wolf tells him the tale of Destiny's Warriors. A tale of betrayal, murderous plots, rivalry and forbidden love as guided by the hand of Destiny. What results is an exhilarating journey into the horrors of human sacrifice. Destiny's Warriors inspires its readers to empathize with the characters while they try to survive in an ancient, harsh world of magic, horrific monsters and the brutality of war.

R.M. Putnam


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

R.M.!  You made it!  Welcome to Kindleboards!


----------



## Putnam (Dec 26, 2009)

Thank you for the warm welcome Archer. This is all so new to me.  But, I am determined and will figure it out or die trying.  

Hopefully this will bring attention to my books. My novel did fine while I was doing book signings but once that ended things crept down to a crawl. And, for the life of me I can't get my Kindle Edition moving. Now that I have joined the Kindle world and have become a Kindlelonian, I see a great things happening in 2010 in my literary endeavors.

I believe what goes around comes around so I decided to help my fellow indie writers by using my brand new Kindle to read their books. I love to read and have come across some very interesting indie books Published and unpublished throughout the years. 
Good Kindle-night


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks Archer for starting this thread. A great idea.

it's a young adult fantasy, with a unique magic system. Very fast paced and easy to read, for both young and adult.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0031ER0XM


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there,

Here's a picture link for your book Ma'am. It looks great to me. Loved the trailer.











Welcome to the Kindle boards Ma'am.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Putnam (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks Ricky! Very nice of you to put a picture link of my novel up for me. And, I am so happy you liked my book trailer. Nice to be a fellow Kendlelonian. 

Your novels look interesting I put them on my list to read and I'll be sure to give you a review.
Again, Thanks


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

You're too kind. Thank you Ma'am. I sent you a PM and an email that will assist you in the future.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

And speaking of book trailers...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3CPuc_F8vc

(Warning! You must listen to my singing therein.)


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Man you folks are so talented that you're giving me an inferiority complex. Archer that trailer is as riveting today as it was the very first time I watched it.

You're also making me miss fantasy writing so much that I may just begin a new fantasy book since I can't do anything with my existing series.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Ricky, 
I thought your books _were_ post-apocalyptic fantasy. Am I wrong? 
I understand the desire to try or return to a different genre--me, I swap back and forth between nonfiction and epic fantasy. They are so different that it's like exercising the two sides of your brain! I find they occasionally creep across lines--for example, I found the word 'misidentify' in the Outcaste manuscript last night, and, well...my nonfiction contains words like 'unbeknownst'. Ha!

I'm glad you (still) like the trailer. I'm off to watch R.M.'s now!


----------



## tbrookside (Nov 4, 2009)

De Bello Lemures, or the Roman War Against the Zombies of Armorica is my new Kindle title, on sale now for $0.99.

Amazon Description:

"This time, the isolated farmhouse is a Roman villa.

A recovered Latin text tells the story of a struggle between Roman legionaries and the undead in 185 AD. Lucius Artorius Castus leads an expedition to Gaul to defeat a rebellion against the rule of the Emperor Commodus - and gets more than he bargained for when his enemies rise from the dead to fight again. The power of the zombie horde is amplified by the chaos of Ancient Rome's competing religions and superstitions, and the terror the undead bring in their wake foreshadows the incipient medieval darkness already creeping into the world at the end of Rome's Antonine age. Richly annotated, this mashup of survival horror and alternate history takes the reader on a bracing journey into one of ancient Rome's dark corners."


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

No Ma'am,

According to my understanding, peacekeepers is science fiction.

Here's a wiki quote:

_Science fiction is a genre of fiction. It differs from fantasy in that, within the context of the story, its imaginary elements are largely possible within scientifically established or scientifically postulated laws of nature (though some elements in a story might still be pure imaginative speculation)._

Brimstone is my fantasy series.

www.sonofartherk.com

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Ricky, 
By that definition, Elfhunter is science fiction, too.  
(Fantasy written by a scientist, you know.)

Yeah, I know it's fantasy, but I can explain almost every natural phenomenon in those books in terms of physics and chemistry. Readers have to take very little on faith. Might be an asset, might be a liability, but it's easier for me to get into a fantasy world if it makes at least some evolutionary sense. I once wrote a lengthy blog post concerning the reproductive biology of Elves in Alterra. I know...I'm a sick woman! 

(Archer, the Biologist)
Uh, oh! Off topic! Sorry, guys.


----------



## Putnam (Dec 26, 2009)

Fantastic! Archer, your video was utterly beautiful. LOVED the music. After watching that video I can't wait to read ElfHunter.
Bravo!


----------



## alexdecampi (Dec 16, 2009)

If you want to try out a graphic novel on your Kindle, you might enjoy my fantasy / supernatural thriller VALENTINE:

Episodes are monthly, about 70 screens long, contain a whole lot of story and gorgeous art, and cost 99 cents. We also have translated editions in Spanish, French, German, Chinese, Japanese, Italian, Hebrew and many other languages.



















Episode 03 is released on 13 January!

You can also read a free, complete, colour preview of Episode 01 online at http://www.valentinethecomic.com


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Ooh! Artwork! Count me in, Alex!


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

$6.39 This is actually two books in one, so about $3 a piece. The first two books of GRRM's Song of Ice and Fire series.

Warning: Series is addictive, and Martin has delayed publishing Book 5 for years now.

N


----------



## akw4572 (Nov 3, 2008)

Neekeebee said:


> $6.39 This is actually two books in one, so about $3 a piece. The first two books of GRRM's Song of Ice and Fire series.
> 
> Warning: Series is addictive, and Martin has delayed publishing Book 5 for years now.
> 
> N


Great, great series. Another one that is available as a 2 for 1 is the first two books of Robin Hobb's Farseer Trilogy:

http://www.amazon.com/Assassins-Apprentice-Royal-Assassin-ebook/dp/B000QCS90U/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1261951374&sr=8-13


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Today's Feature at The Indie Spotlight

Tuesday: R.M. Putnam - Destiny's Warriors: The Last Sacrifice

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Come up and read and leave a comment.

Edward C. Patterson
& Gregory B. Banks


----------



## Scott_Kessman (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi, the first book in my fantasy series, the Tales of Tanglewood, is available on Kindle for $4.99. The second novel in the series weill be available on Kindle shortly.

















http://www.amazon.com/Tales-Tanglewood-Dubh-Whistle-ebook/dp/B001SASERC/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

For more info about the books and to download the first few chapters of each for free...
http://www.talesoftanglewood.com/


----------



## Toronto_LV (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi everyone 

I know this thread is a bit older, but Firefly Island is a new book that I helped edit in its most recent incarnation as an e-book (it was published in print in 2007).

Right now it's priced at $0.99

"This is the most excited I have ever been about a science fiction/fantasy book!"

-- ReaderViews.com

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Want to escape to a magical land? Discover a world at the edge of imagination. Visit Firefly Island. In Firefly Island, you'll meet Aeolia, a girl enslaved to an ogre on a faraway farm. With the magic of fireflies, she must escape the ogre, then journey to find her long-lost brother. Join Aeolia as she explores Firefly Island, a strange land of firefly magic. Her quest takes her from hills swarming with ogres, to jungles full of fierce tree warriors, to castles brimming with knights in armor, to an underworld of outlaws on dark city streets, to twisting dungeons, and into landscapes of flame and war.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

My fantasy series, The Obloeron Trilogy, is available on Amazon Kindle for $4.99. The single books are also available for $1.99 apiece.

From the elven realm of Bastine to the final battle along the slopes of Myrindar, take your first step into the journey of Radamuck, Yanos, Idan and Grumpet T. Paddymeyer in this complete issue of the first three novels in The Obloeron Trilogy. They battle orcs, drow, evil wizards, and find help un-looked for as Grumpet discovers his true destiny.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Obloeron-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B002LE6YOO/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_5


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Also, my Christian fantasy novel, One Hero A Savior, is also available for $0.99.

http://www.amazon.com/One-Hero-A-Savior-ebook/dp/B002LE70YM/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_4


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Mine, of course: FOUND HERE

And for further reading, I recommend Neil Gaiman's  NEVERWHERE, although I don't think there's a digital form for this book yet.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Glad someone revived this thread!

Latest fantasy that I just read--and highly recommend: Okay, LinkMaker...obey! (Sadly linkmaker did not. So here are manual links

Wistral Compleat by Frank Tuttle:

http://www.amazon.com/Wistril-Compleat-ebook/dp/B0028K2T54/ref=sr_1_1_oe_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1271864381&sr=1-1 (A great bargain at .99)











And along those same lines, I just put out my latest urban fantasy collection.











http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003H4QZAU (Tracking Magic - $1.99)

I think linkmaker hates me...


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm actually thinking about taking the single novels from the trilogy and making them 99 cents apiece.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

John, you might try running a 'special' for 99cents, then leave the first one there, raise the others after a month to a modest number like 2.99. 

Elfhunter has been at 99 cents forever...the others have risen after an introductory sale to 1.99 and 2.99. The average sales have remained steady for months now.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Well right now, all three are $1.99, while the trilogy with all together is $4.99.... so in essence it's a $0.97 bargain to go with the trilogy as a whole. I just want to be read, really.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

But I won't buy a trilogy until I know I want to read more than the first volume. 99 cent books get into some lists that are helpful to sales. 

Just a suggestion, mind...


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

True... another reason why I'm doing it.


----------



## Kristen Painter (Apr 21, 2010)

If you like a little romance with your fantasy, *Heart Of Fire* is available in Kindle format from Smashwords for $1.99. (Click the cover in my sig to read more.) Hopefully soon it'll be up on Amazon, but I just uploaded it a few days ago.

Eventually, my Orbit gothic fantasy will be available for Kindle too. I hate waiting. Patience is so not one of my virtues. lol


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

J.E.Johnson said:


> Hello everyone! *The Legend of Oescienne* is still listed for $1.00. Now's the time to take advantage!
> http://www.amazon.com/Legend-Oescienne-Finding-ebook/dp/B002J9HMQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1261804852&sr=8-1
> 
> _A human girl, the only one of her kind . . .
> ...


I wanted to list The Finding, but Jenna has already done that, so I will just recommend it!!!! Exellent start to a series!


----------



## Tracy Falbe (Jul 4, 2010)

Complete four-part epic fantasy series The Rys Chronicles. Only $1 for the first novel, then $4.95 each thereafter.











See the links to the rest of the novels below.

My fantasy novels are new to the Kindle Store this summer but I've been selling them to happy readers since 2006.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

Check out the first book in the Powerless series! Just 99 cents!


----------



## spumoni (Nov 16, 2010)

Sapphiry Rose and the Journey to the Inner Core


----------



## vikram1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Wow! Some really great/intriguing titles here! Lots to keep me busy. Thanks for starting this thread.

Here's my contribution: a middle-grade/YA fantasy based on Indian mythology.

http://www.amazon.com/Vikram-Enchanted-Seals-ebook/dp/B004ASOU8Q

Thanks again..


----------



## rsullivan9597 (Nov 18, 2009)

All the books listed here are either free or $3.89 (except for the last one). Click on the book cover to go to the Amazon Kindle Page

*ABOUT THE SERIES*
Much of recent fantasy has tended toward the gritty and dark. The Riyria Revelations returns the genre to its traditional roots as a fast, fun, adventure. Instead of a string of sequels The Riyria Revelations is a fantasy series conceived as a single epic tale divided into individual self-contained episodes. All were written before the first was released so that plot elements are intertwined, yet each book has its only story and conclusion. While written for adults, the Riyria Revelation contains no sex or harsh language making it appopriate for a PG-13 audience.

























 ​
*Book 1: The Crown Conspiracy $3.89* - Free audiobook version available from 



 or at podiobooks.com
_THEY KILLED THE KING. THEY PINNED IT ON TWO MEN. THEY CHOSE POORLY._
There's no ancient evil to defeat, no orphan destined for greatness, just two guys in the wrong place at the wrong time. Royce Melborn, a skilled thief, and his mercenary partner, Hadrian Blackwater make a profitable living carrying out dangerous assignments for conspiring nobles until they become the unwitting scapegoats in a plot to murder the king. Sentenced to death, they have only one way out...and so begins this twist-filled tale of treachery and adventure, sword fighting and magic, myth and legend.

*Book 2: Avempartha - Free for Kindle until Nov 2010*
_THE SECRET IS IN THE TOWER. THE PROBLEM IS THE BEAST. THE ANSWER IS TWO THIEVES_. 
When a destitute young woman hires two thieves to help save her remote village from nocturnal attacks, they are drawn into the schemes of the wizard Esrahaddon. While Royce struggles to breech the secrets of an ancient elven tower, Hadrian attempts to rally the villagers to defend themselves against the unseen killer. What begins with the simple theft of a sword places the two thieves at the center of a firestorm-that could restore the Heir of Novron to the throne of the New Empire.

*Book 3: Nyphron Rising - $3.89*
_A PUPPET IS CROWNED. THE TRUE HEIR REMAINS HIDDEN. A ROGUE'S SECRET COULD CHANGE EVERYTHING._
War has come to Melengar. To save her kingdom, Princess Arista runs a desperate gamble when she defies her brother and hires Royce and Hadrian for a dangerous mission. As the power of the Nyphron Empire grows, so does Royce's suspicion that the wizard Esrahaddon is using the thieves as pawns in his own game. To find the truth, he must unravel the secret of Hadrian's past-what he discovers could lead to the destruction of Riyria.

*Book 4: The Emerald Storm - $3.89*
_A MESSAGE IS INTERCEPTED. A SINISTER PLAN HA BEEN LAUNCHED. TWO THIEVES STAND IN THE WAY_
Ex-mercenary Hadrian Blackwater sets course on a high seas adventure to find the lost Heir of Novron. His only hope lies in confronting the ruthless and cunning Merrick Maruis. Fearing Hadrian is not up to the challenge, Royce Melborn joins his ex-partner for one last mission. Their journey finds them adrift amid treachery and betrayals forcing Hadrian to face a past he hoped never to see again.

*Book 5: Wintertide - $6.95*
_ A FORCED WEDDING. A DOUBLE EXECUTION. TWO THIEVES HAVE OTHER PLANS _
The New Empire intends to celebrate its victory over the Nationalists with a day that will never be forgotten. On the high holiday of Wintertide, the empress will be married and Degan Gaunt and the Witch of Melengar will be publically executed. Once the empress suffers a fatal accident, everything will be perfect. There is only one problem-Royce and Hadrian have finally found the Heir of Novron.

*REVIEWS*
_"In the space of two years, Michael Sullivan has moved from a small press debut author that was featured in one of my first "Indie Spotlight Reviews" to a "name" in the fantasy field who sold-out his first novel and is getting both critical acclaim and fan appreciation...Wintertide (A++) is the second top-rated combo (with The Emerald Storm) of 2010 for me and establish the series as one of the best traditional epic fantasies currently being published and a top 10 novel of mine."_ - Fantasy Book Critic

_"In a genre that is overwhelmed by series of wheelbarrow-sized door-stopper-volumes with plots so complicated that only the author can follow them, and long waits for the next book, The Riyria Revelations is a much needed return to fantasy's grassroots. For fans who miss the straightforward adventurous tales - the stories that got a lot of us 35+ year-olds hooked on fantasy to begin with - The Crown Conspiracy brings back that excitement. When I started reading about Royce and Hadrian, Lieber's famous sword-and-sorcery duo, Fafhrd and the Gray Mouser, immediately came to mind, but I actually like The Riyria Revelations better."_ - Fantasy Literature

*AWARDS AND ACCOLADES*
2010 Fantasy Book Critic Top 12 Novels as of First Quarter (The Emerald Storm)
2010 Foreword Magazine Book of the Year Finalist (Avempartha)
2010 Foreword Magazine Book of the Year Finalist (Nyphron Rising)
2009 Winner of Book Spot Central's Fantasy Tournament of Books (Avempartha)
2009 Top 10 Books by Dark Wolf Fantasy Reviews (The Riyria Revelations)
2009 National Indie Book Award Finalist (The Crown Conspiracy)
2008 ReaderViews Annual Literary Award Finalist (The Crown Conspiracy)
2007 Foreword Magazine Book of the Year Finalist (The Crown Conspiracy)


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

_Raven's Heart: A Tale from the World of Secramore_​
*Only .99 Cents!*​


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

Mine is new in Kindle this very day.

Rhone (The Marsii Saga), epic fantasy of Mars, now as Kindle ebook $.99

Mars has a hero that will defy both god and man ...


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

I have now finished (and can recommend)

A Dance of Cloaks (David Dalglish)--the best of his that I've read!

The Black God's War (Moses Siregar)--interesting and rather unique. I enjoyed it!


----------

